# what a morning!!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So was getting ready for work this morning... Hear a scream, go outside and tess is stuck under a metal fence my gas company set up.. They are changing our gas meter. I pulled her out and she had a huge rip in her skin and back muscle.. Took her to the vet and 12 stitches and 5 staples later she's as good as new... Just have to figure out how to stop a greyhound from ruinning for 10th days now!! She was a little trooper at the vets!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Poor thing..glad she is feeling a bit better now


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

oh no...poor Tess...hope she's in speed recovery...maybe put a cast on her? so she wouldn't jumping and trooping all over the place? my girl only part greyhound and they should love to jumo & running around...no wonder why i always find scaps or scratches from grass fields or dog parks on her!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

O_O wow. I feel so bad for both of you!! But glad she is okay!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

oh my goodness. I'm glad it wasn't any worse. Will she have to wear the collar?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh wow... sounds like you were able to stay calm and maintain your cool. Poor Tess!!! Glad you got her all fixed up... good luck with keeping her still!! x's and o's for Miss Tessie! (and maybe one or two for Bishop too...)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh poor girl! Glad she's mended back up. Good luck with keeping her quiet....you'll need it!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How scary! Glad to hear she's on the mend!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

doncha hate when that happens? 

i'm glad she'll be okay......whew.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I was more scared than she was..  she is doing great and wearing a t-shirt so she doesn't tear out the staples. The gas company covered the bill which I am so thankful for. A positive came out of it though- I took her to the closest vet because my regular one was booked full. The vet asked what I feed her and I said prey model raw and he was just like "cool! I do also!", their prices were unbeatable so I will make them my new regular vet I think


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Glad to hear she's alright and that you found a new vet that likes raw!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Ouch, sounds horrible, but glad it all worked out (plus finding a vet that supports raw and has good prices).


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Aww poor Tessy, I'm glad to hear she's ok! And that the gas company took some responsibility, that was nice of them (many wouldnt!). And congrats on finding the new vet :thumb:

I was just on my vet's website, to get their phone number (checked Duke's vacination sheet last night and saw his booster shot was meant to be a few months ago, so I'm gonna ring to check I have my info right - he needs to be up to date on vac's to be allowed in to the training class I am enrolling him in). Out of curiosity, I checked out their "fact sheets" about canine care, and found the following info on "feeding":

_Up until 12 weeks of age, we recommend that you feed cereal and milk only. A small amount of Pal Puppy Food is okay, but keep meat to a minimum. After 12 weeks of age and into adulthood, we recommend a diet consisting of one-third or less cooked meat products to two-thirds cereal, rice, pasta and vegetables. 
There is a lot of debate over the subject of feeding bones. Generally, we advise against it.
_

The feline care section says:
_Include a complete and balanced commercial food in the diet. Raw meat alone is unsuitable for cats as it is not a balanced diet. It can cause bone problems if fed to excess._

Can't wait to take Duke in and mention he eats PMR now, INCLUDING bones :wink:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Poor baby-Tell Tess that we're sending her lots of hugs and kisses and doggy SLURPS her way.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wow, that's scary, So glad that Tess is okay! 

It's pretty damn cool that the company took care of the bill a well.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

So glad she is going to be okay. Nice, that the gas company is going to cover the bill and WOW finding a raw feeding vet. How cool is that. I hate that you baby got hurt but at least something good came out of it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that she is going to be okay and that's great news about the gas company and the new vet! I guess sometimes bad things can turn out okay in the end. 

Give her some extra hugs from us all (and maybe some extra treats!)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodness gracious, 12 stitches and 5 staples. Thats a big cut on a little dog, poor pup, man that must have hurt. Hope she heals really quickly.
Hell, you obviously don't live in Florida, they'd laugh themselves silly if you asked them to cover a vet bill because some of their equipment hurt your dog. Glad it worked out for you though as that is exactly what they should do.
Best healing wishes to poor little Tess.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How scary for both of you.
I am glad you were home when it happened.
I hope Tess feels better soon.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Goodness gracious, 12 stitches and 5 staples. Thats a big cut on a little dog, poor pup, man that must have hurt. Hope she heals really quickly.
> Hell, you obviously don't live in Florida, they'd laugh themselves silly if you asked them to cover a vet bill because some of their equipment hurt your dog. Glad it worked out for you though as that is exactly what they should do.
> Best healing wishes to poor little Tess.


I didn't expect them to at all! Actually I had just asked to talk to the foreman of the jobsite to remove the fence right before I left to the vet's.. and he just said to call him as soon as I got out, and he would cover everything. I think they have insurance for damages resulting from their company. Anyway he said his boss had a laugh when he submitted a damage report for an injured dog. LOL. They were SO nice about it and after I got home that day I bought them all donuts, hehe.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww poor little sweetie! That's awesome the vet feeds PMR! Yay!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I told my vet today that I feed raw and he was fine, he just smiled and nodded, and just told me to reduce the volume a little to slim Duke up a bit more (which I had been doing the last week or so). Vet told me Duke has a "very good" note on his file, which doesn't happen for many dogs at all :thumb:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy crap, poor little Tess! That must have been scary for the both of you  Hope she heals up ASAP, please give her some kisses and pats from me!


----------

